# Perhaps you're missing the real story



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Video: Doctor Describes Horrors in German Hospital Overrun by Muslim Migrants, Doctors Stabbed, No Arrests, No Media | Opinion - Conservative

Funny how none of the preppers on this forum took note of this story. Even if it's only 20$ true it ought to scare the bejesus out of all of you.

But wait


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like our news reporting is on par with Germany. Remember Live feeds of Arabs dancing in the streets on 9/11 being cut off from viewers? This could be the change hoped for by the left and the 12th Imam in the white house. Do not forget the rhinos are complicate with the communists.....oopps....I mean demonicrats.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Video: Doctor Describes Horrors in German Hospital Overrun by Muslim Migrants, Doctors Stabbed, No Arrests, No Media | Opinion - Conservative
> 
> Funny how none of the preppers on this forum took note of this story. Even if it's only 20$ true it ought to scare the bejesus out of all of you.
> 
> But wait


I did take note of that story. Saw that same video about 2 weeks ago. Where you been? So now that our eyes have been opened what do you suppose we do about it? Other than continue to prep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Saw it while back, not funny. Not surprised. Par for the course with the refugee raid of young males. But wait????? You lost me here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I did take note of it, and I posted it in a similar thread.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/18512-german-citizens-facing-survival-situation-3.html

Got to keep up with us younguns, Real Old Man! :distracted:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> I did take note of it, and I posted it in a similar thread.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/18512-german-citizens-facing-survival-situation-3.html
> 
> Got to keep up with us younguns, Real Old Man! :distracted:


Guess I've not been on here as often as I should have. Thanks Denton.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I did take note of that story. Saw that same video about 2 weeks ago. Where you been? So now that our eyes have been opened what do you suppose we do about it? Other than continue to prep.


1) I'd pass it along to everyone that I knew - and yeah I didn't see it and was remiss.
2) I'd call my elected representatives and tell them that I don't want to see that happen here. - bad enough with the illegals on the southern border


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Real Old Man. 

I try to post as much about the nasty islamists that I can but some politically correct sheeple get mad. Its nice to see someone else who cares.

But don't forget one of the biggest immediate threats to the US, illegals crossing our borders.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Hondos, Guats, El Salos and Mexis are similar Bad Actors, right here!
Screw Germany they get what they deserved for allowing that influx.... The best is yet to come!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I did take note of that story. Saw that same video about 2 weeks ago. Where you been? So now that our eyes have been opened what do you suppose we do about it? Other than continue to prep.


I saw it also and I believe it was also discussed here although it did not get much attention. Isn't this something we expected? we see it going on everywhere and it will just continue to get worse


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I see a target rich environment


----------

